# Seeing trades in real time



## djones (20 June 2007)

Is there anywhere you can see the trades that happen in real time, mine only shows me depth but not actual size and price of individual trades, if not in real time is there any free ones with a delay?


----------



## Santob (20 June 2007)

Most real time trading platforms require a monthly fee and/or a certain number of trades per month. I think Commsec provide ProTrader at a monthly fee of about $70 a month (don't quote me on that), or if you conduct more than 15 trades (don't quote me on that either) in a quarter you can use it for free.


----------



## zuluwarrior08 (20 June 2007)

I use marketmaker from cmc markets. It costs $41 permonth unless you do 5 trades in a month, then they wipe the fee.


----------



## Kauri (20 June 2007)

If you go here..  http://www.tradingroom.com.au/  ...and enter the stock code in the box on the top right you should get a chart up... select course of sales... is I think 20 mins delayed but is free... you might need to sign up to Fairfax but it costs nothing...
 Cheers
 Kauri


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

E Trade Power E Trade with webiress. It's dynamic so you never have to refresh your screen.

Here's a screen shot of market depth for EVE. You can see all of the individual orders, and can watch yours fly onto the screen. Then watch as the course of sales all go though. I've circled the last order of the day that went through at 4.10

I think it's $79 a month if you don't trade, but if you make 10 trades + it's free. 

I don't know how I ever traded, or invested, without it.


----------



## nizar (20 June 2007)

kennas said:


> E Trade Power E Trade with webiress. It's dynamic so you never have to refresh your screen.
> 
> Here's a screen shot of market depth for EVE. You can see all of the individual orders, and can watch yours fly onto the screen. Then watch as the course of sales all go though. I've circled the last order of the day that went through at 4.10
> 
> ...




I get my WebIRESS through Morrisons Securities.
$110/month or free if you do 10 trades a month 
(I actually had to pay the fee last month )

What attracted me to it was the brokerage -- $22/trade for upto $50k parcels.


----------



## spooly74 (20 June 2007)

Here is another free one, 20 min delayed.

http://stocknessmonster.com/


----------



## Santob (21 June 2007)

IF you don't mind delayed information, there's a plethora of sites to choose from. I find that http://finance.yahoo.com.au is very comprehensive, just not real-time. Even the Sydney Morning Herald website can give you a course of sales, but again, not in real time.

I'm fairly certain the poster wanted real-time data.


----------



## glenn_r (21 June 2007)

If your a client of either Commsec, Etrade or Sanford you can use Quote Tracker to skim level 1 and 2 data from their sites.

This will give you real time data with depth, order of sales and intra day charting, among other things for free.

http://www.quotetracker.com/


----------



## Santob (21 June 2007)

glenn_r said:


> If your a client of either Commsec, Etrade or Sanford you can use Quote Tracker to skim level 1 and 2 data from their sites.
> 
> This will give you real time data with depth, order of sales and intra day charting, among other things for free.
> 
> http://www.quotetracker.com/




Interesting little piece of software that one..will have to d/l and play around with it today. Thanks


----------



## zeezee1962 (2 July 2007)

it looks like commsec is missing from quote tracker now since commsec has made changes
is anyone haveing trouble


----------

